# Grass liveries



## Emsarr (19 January 2016)

Hi all!
I'm possibly looking at a loan project for over spring/summer but I need to find someone to keep the horse. I'd prefer just grass livery as she is kept out 24/7 as it is so makes sense to keep her in that sort of routine. I'm looking in the Nairn/Forres areas and would ideally like an arena and hacking.
If anyone knows of any yards, please let me know and if you know of a rough price for this, please include that.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PorkChop (21 January 2016)

Try Burgie, they may do grass liveries 

/www.facebook.com/Burgie-Eventing-Centre-Livery-245538635620395/


----------



## fen tigeress (21 January 2016)

Could also try Ellands livery at Brodie (Fb page), Snab of Moy yard on the Lochloy road (nairn side).


----------



## Emsarr (23 January 2016)

Thanks for getting back to me! Burgie is too far for me at the moment but I will keep it in mind. I've just contacted Ellands now and I'm looking into Snap of Moy but can't find anything, do you know what facilities there is there?


----------



## spookypony (31 January 2016)

Either Ellands or Snab of Moy should give you pretty direct access into pretty amazing hacking. From an endurance ride out of Snab of Moy, I recall some random XC jumps built into the forest, but I can't remember much else!


----------

